# Need Womens advice



## fireemtmom7 (Nov 3, 2009)

So I am asking for woman only to respond and give me input please.

Have you ever had a partner with premature ejaculation problems? If so what actions did you take to deal with it?
I am looking or ideas for myself on how to deal with the situation.


----------



## fireemtmom7 (Nov 3, 2009)

I see that there is no woman that have come across this issue


----------



## FLgirl (Nov 7, 2009)

No, not personally, but I can give a little advice. You might encourage him to see a Dr, this could be a sign of a problem. Plus there are numerous drugs that might help with this. 

A practical solution can be to use condoms to reduce his sensation. Also you can get him a c*** ring (you can order this on-line). The purpose of the c*** ring is to help him last longer. 

But tread very carefully here... men are super sensitive about anything that is perceived as negative within the bedroom. Just try to be loving and don't make it big deal.


----------

